# Keeping a dog smelling good



## pet portrait (Jun 29, 2007)

During those days when the dogs aren't taking a bath, what do you usually do to keep your dog smell good?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Not quite sure what you mean.

Esther hasn't had a bath in months. She smells a little like a dog, which is what I would expect from a dog. I kinda like it.

If your dog has a really unpleasant odor, I would investigate medical causes, including diet, oral hygiene, possible ear infections, etc. In other words, a vet check is in order. I also check the yard to see if there's something out there that my dog may have rolled in. There's a fair amount of wildlife around here.

Skunk poop is a perennial favorite.

Dogs have a very different idea of what smells good, and I find it best to reach some kind of compromise.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

My dogs tend to smell really doggy if they get into a free run of the pasture (rolling in the dirt and going through the weeds), having way too much fun in the local pond at the end of the summer when it's not very fresh water, having a play date with larger dogs who slobber on them, or being out on a rainy day (rare). If they get too smelly I just bathe them. I'm lucky that they're both small enough to put in the kitchen sink and dry with a bath towel. Since we're not showing either we just let them air dry. If you have to bathe dogs often just be sure that you are using a really gentle shampoo made for dogs.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

We rarely have a problem with Riley. However, my last dog Zoe(golden retriever) could reek of dog. Part of this is where we live, lots of fog and moisture in the air. So in between baths we would occasionally rub her down with sheets of bounce.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

bluesbarby said:


> We rarely have a problem with Riley. However, my last dog Zoe(golden retriever) could reek of dog. Part of this is where we live, lots of fog and moisture in the air. So in between baths we would occasionally rub her down with sheets of bounce.


 That's supposed to be a good deterrent for mosquitos as well. Wifey just bought some kind of puppy perfume. I think it smells like cough medicine, but she's the boss.


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

We've used a dry shampoo on our dogs before. It's nice because you just spray it on and rub it in. No water, no rinsing needed, and it smells real nice.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

I suppose you really need to define smell good. I personally like the smell of horse and if my dogs would smell like that I would love it but most would not. Although the dogs seem to think that when I say I like the smell of horse that means they need to go role in recycled hay. Not quite what I had in mind. Around here if they get too bad they get a bath. I find keeping them brushed really well every couple of days really helps.

Heidi


----------



## espresso (Aug 30, 2007)

Try baking soda.

http://www.armhammer.com/myfamily/tips/pets.asp


----------



## gone2thedogs (Aug 12, 2007)

You could use a waterless shampoo or Quick Bath Dog Wipes (they're like hand wipes for dogs). 

But my dogs only get bathed about every 6 weeks, and in between they don't stink. They smell _faintly_ of dog, but that's what they are. Dogs.  I don't like them to smell of perfume. If they're really offensive, it's because they've rolled in something such as rotting seal blubber (!!!) and there's nothing to do but wash them. A healthy dog on a good diet usually won't smell.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I use a product that I probably shouldn't - my dogs don't have skin problems. They love when the baby powder comes out-usually a couple times a week. They love the attention and we tell them "they smell beauty!!". Quite pleased with themselves.


----------



## heavyjay (Aug 16, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> I suppose you really need to define smell good. I personally like the smell of horse and if my dogs would smell like that I would love it but most would not. Although the dogs seem to think that when I say I like the smell of horse that means they need to go role in recycled hay. Not quite what I had in mind. Around here if they get too bad they get a bath. I find keeping them brushed really well every couple of days really helps.
> 
> Heidi


I love that horsey smell.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I love those dog wipes for in between baths!


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Something else to think about. Most dogs produce oil that keeps their coat looking good. When/if you bathe them too often their body has to try to keep up with the oil production for their skin/coat. I've noticed that the more often the dog is bathed the more they smell not so good (my dog Cowboy smells bad if he's bathed too often). There is a difference between a pleasant doggy odor and BO on a dog. So, try not to bathe too often.
p.s. My puppy Blondie is now 8 months old and has yet to be bathed, and she _does not _smell. Of course, she hasn't rolled in anything too offensive yet either, lol. Cowboy just *loves* to roll in squirrell poop much to my annoyance.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am lucky, Rottweilers tend to be real clean. They don't need baths too often unless they run in the mud. (like my 2 year old) I am certainly not apposed to spray deodorant for dogs if they do get a bit ripe.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

pet portrait said:


> During those days when the dogs aren't taking a bath, what do you usually do to keep your dog smell good?


Nothing. Poodles don't have a "doggy" odor, even after coming inside out of the rain. Just one of the many nice benefits of having Poodles!


----------



## Tico (Jun 13, 2007)

I am confused. I am bathing my 80 pound choc lab about 2 a month at pet co. I have seen people here say they wait 6 months? A lady at petco told me 5 months? My dog would smell owful by then. I am thinking it was the cheap pedigree he was eating. When I first got him he was on royal cannin and he never smelled to bad. He is now eating Canidae because i think it is better than the royal cannin. 

I would really like to get the odor in check I want him to be able to hang in the upper part of my house and not the basement all the time. If his odor continues he will have to sleep in the basement. Right now he is in the living room by the window mostly because it is cool. If I close the window that is when we smell him.


----------

